
Estonia Cancels 760,000 Electronic ID Cards Because of Crypto Flaw - dvaita99
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/government/estonia-cancels-760-000-electronic-id-cards-because-of-crypto-flaw/
======
jgrahamc
Not really 'cancel' more... force you to update the certificates on the card.
Which takes a few minutes.

[https://twitter.com/jgrahamc/status/927581940483575813](https://twitter.com/jgrahamc/status/927581940483575813)

